# Herts / Beds / Bucks - curry?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone fancy a drive out and a curry somewhere... ?

We haven't had a Kneesworth for a couple of months, but if any of the Kneesworth crew, and anyone else for that matter, fancies a drive out somewhere nice for a curry one evening, I think that'd be a nice change from gammon... 

No real idea on a venue or date yet, but avoid the last couple of weeks in August...

Ideas?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Great Idea Tim

In the dim & distant past I remember NaughTTy organised one, maybe in Aylesbury ? Perhaps he'll be along to fess up if I am correct


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep, that was in Aston Clinton, to tie-in with Dave doing a car shining tour... only Dave didn't make it along... :lol:

Somewhere similar or different, I don't mind


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, Has been a while - apologies for that. Got so many grumbles from various people no matter where I tried that I decided I was never going to please everybody. Extra commitment at home has meant me pushing things aside for a bit.

We could do the Shaard in Aston Clinton again if you like Tim - I seem to remember you enjoyed the curry there. Or do you fancy trying somewhere more central to Beds, Bucks, Herts? One near Dunstable I know of is quite nice but not sure if it might be a tad pricey. I'll found out if you want?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dunstable is probably a nasty route for me, through Luton... would probably prefer Aston Clinton again, or somewhere the Herts side of Beds...

Not really bothered, providing there's good parking, nice food and enough people can make it!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm always up for a curry, don't care where really


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Why not do a list of people who are interested and then work out where..... it always seems to be so far north!?

Tims from herts, Marks from herts i'm from herts, you and Rob are from bucks arent you Paul? So Aston Clinton and Dunstable seems crazy no?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Why not do a list of people who are interested and then work out where..... it always seems to be so far north!?
> 
> Tims from herts, Marks from herts i'm from herts, you and Rob are from bucks arent you Paul? So Aston Clinton and Dunstable seems crazy no?


Exactly my point :? Here endeth my involvement in organising this!

P.S. Herts doesn't end at Bushey :roll: :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

oooohhh - count me in for this!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Here endeth my involvement in organising this!


You werent anyway?! Its been MONTHS!

I understand you've had other more important issues but if you are able to attend Elstree and this then you are able to organise a meet as our local rep.



NaughTTy said:


> P.S. Herts doesn't end at Bushey :roll: :wink:


er.... yes it does..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i would like to tentivly put my name down for that
Everytime i tried to get to Kneesworth something would come up to stop me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Here endeth my involvement in organising this!
> ...


Unfortunately Adam, with people like you serial complaining about absolutely everything, especially if it's not on your door-step when you only came to a couple of my meets anyway, makes it no fun any more. Hence why I've avoided organising anything.. as for your comment above, just shows how little you understand about my life and role as a rep. Organising a meet isn't anywhere near the same as just turning up, as you well know. Also, being a rep isn't just about orgainising meets - I've been doing plenty in the background.

P.S. If we're going to get petty about it - Dunstable is pretty much smack bang central between Tim's, mine and yours. :wink: Also - you might have noticed that no-one complained about the first suggestion (and that's all it was, a suggestion) until you came on this thread. I don't think I've ever known anyone complain quite as much as you! :roll: :lol:

That's all I'm going to say on this. I'm outta here


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fight....fight....fight....

Can I join in?

And with the curry too...!

:lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought *I* was sort of arranging this? 

Was opening the floor to suggestions... but nice though the curry is likely to be around Dunstable / Luton, it isn't a nice drive, which is part of the point... much rather come a different way and go to Aston Clinton again.

I will have a look at some other potential venues... but yes, Herts goes all the way up to what is effectively Cambridgeshire, which is a fair hike from Bushey... although part of the fun is getting out to have a nice evening drive, which is precisely why I wasn't planning on arranging this at my local Indian restaurant. :roll: :wink:

Once we've an idea of who else is interested (Norm etc?) we can pitch a venue somewhere in between... if nobody's coming from Norfolk / Suffolk, then it can move a bit closer to South Herts / Bucks and still be easy for everyone else to get to.

Not worth fighting over, though, eh? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I never suggested it should be on my doorstep!? My suggestion was that it should be local to those people attending rather than out in the sticks somewhere.

Some may see my views as moaning, but someones gotta say it! Our local rep is being reactive rather than proactive and it winds me up. I refuse to come to meets thats 40mins+ away from me on a work night. When the meet was in Amersham, not only did it attract the locals but we had people attending from London too. London may not be our area but we should taylor for the people that attend and not be so narrow minded.

So what is the role of a TTOC rep then? Seeing that i'm now on the commitee i'd be interested to know your duties Paul...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't see anyone being too bothered, now, Adam. Thanks.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim, I'd be interested in attending a curry night you're organising.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I never suggested it should be on my doorstep!? My suggestion was that it should be local to those people attending rather than out in the sticks somewhere.
> 
> Some may see my views as moaning, but someones gotta say it! Our local rep is being reactive rather than proactive and it winds me up. I refuse to come to meets thats 40mins+ away from me on a work night. When the meet was in Amersham, not only did it attract the locals but we had people attending from London too. London may not be our area but we should taylor for the people that attend and not be so narrow minded.
> 
> So what is the role of a TTOC rep then? Seeing that i'm now on the commitee i'd be interested to know your duties Paul...


I've got no opinion, either way, as to whether your views are 'moaning' or not. I do know that Paul is a dedicated TT owner, and he has been arranging events for years - but as this meet was MY suggestion, there was absolutely no need to turn it into a discussion on how you perceive your local rep.

Read the thread - people were suggesting venues, not deliberately making sure it was only non-London people that came. FWIW I would be happy to sit with the Kneesworth guys, and we normally meet in CAMBRIDGESHIRE ,which is even further north of sodding London, and even LESS likely to attract people from there... but if I'm narrow-minded, then so be it. Somehow, "refusing" to go somewhere which is more than 40 mins away sounds narrow-minded to me. When I worked in Ipswich, I went over to Kneesworth. Norm comes even further... I expect his journey is well over an hour and a half each way. When I lived in Hatfield, I went to Kneesworth too... and it was probably an hour or so from there, and I was one of the nearest. It is actually the more successful meets which drag people in from a distance, and which make people come back time and time again, but if everyone limited themselves to 40 minutes, those poor bastards in the centre of London wouldn't get anywhere at all!

Anyway... after initially thinking "f*ck it", and deciding to pull out of bothering with this, I will still arrange it. Afterall, *I* still want to go out for a curry and catch up with some folk, see some nice TTs, see some nice 'other marques' cars, and such like.

I did a stint as a regional rep myself, for a bit... but actually arranged far more meets before I took on the role. Sometimes real life has to take a front seat, you know. Paul has a lovely family which is far more deserving of his time, and he has my utmost respect and admiration for still attending / helping arrange events with / for the rest of us, and fitting this around everything else. This forum has any number of complete knobheads on it (myself included), but Paul is one of the people I won't hear a bad word said against.

So... who's in for some curry?!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ashton Clinton is still OK for me as a venue if all else fails.
Adam - it's only half an hour away from Watford, just up the A41


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm sorry that your thread went this way Tim.

Didnt mean to offend anyone but I will stand up for myself when being told i'm a serial complainer.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

This place makes me laugh. What starts off as an innocent thread for a nice drive and curry develops into a bun fight.

So sad.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Please kiss and make up chaps.

I'm interested in a curry nite, have no idea where Aston Clinton is but if it worked last time, lets do it again


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> have no idea where Aston Clinton is but if it worked last time, lets do it again


On the A41 between Tring and Aylesbury.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm still up for a curry - at Aston Clinton or anywhere else for that matter. And I'm another one who finds the drive out all part of the enjoyment.

Adam - If you want a meet within 40 mins of your house - ORGANISE ONE!!!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

im up for curry, not had one in ages :lol: not bothered about location as long as its within 2/3 of an hour :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Depending on which night, etc we might be up for a drive... Aston Clinton is only 40 miles from us


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Why not do a list of people who are interested and then work out where..... it always seems to be so far north!?
> 
> Tims from herts, Marks from herts i'm from herts, you and Rob are from bucks arent you Paul? So Aston Clinton and Dunstable seems crazy no?


Cars are for driving not polishing you wuss :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Depending on date I would be up for a curry in Aston Clinton (where IS Ashton Clinton :?: :roll: :? :wink: )
and I promise I won't bring the Alfa  .
I will start the "Sorry I can't make that week because I'm away on holiday", by saying that the week of
Monday 11th August to Friday 15th would be a GOOD week for me.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> the week of Monday 11th August to Friday 15th would be a GOOD week for me.


and us


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If you go for the week after then you can all come along and give me loads and loads of birthday presents. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good curry in that Ashton Clinton 

I did manage one last year while a guest of phodge...can I come, it's only 8 hours travelling for me?  
Won't be there 'till mid - late August though!

Dave


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thebears said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Why not do a list of people who are interested and then work out where..... it always seems to be so far north!?
> ...


When you leaving again?!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Seeing that i'm now on the commitee...


Adam, as you're now on the committee you need to stop voicing your own opinions and start listening to everyone else's.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Mate I can't wait to get further than 40mins from you! :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im still up for this!


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys, could be up for this depending on the date  be good to have a drive out. Is this a TT meet or a bring whatever meet :?: plus will have to leave early because of early start.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Flipping heck, what's happening here?

I would like a summer evening's drive out to enjoy a meal with like minded folk. Doesn't matter whether it's a TT or not. We will be in the R8, no doubt. Not bothered where it is, but Aston Clinton sounds just fine ( where ever it is) or somewhere in that area, if it's central to most, I guess.

I think the week beginning 11th August will be good for us too, midweek. We go to Thailand on 16th so has to be before that.

I suggest Wednesday 13th August, venue to be confirmed, but it will be at least 40 mins away from most people!
If you would like to enjoy an evening of friendly banter round a big table, tearing nan and eating curry somewhere then lets go for it! What's the name of the curry house in Aston Clintoff? lets set the date first , and then confirm the exact venue.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

How about somewhere round Woburn? just a suggestion. Don't bite my head off.

There's an indian Restaurant with good reviews called The Jalori.
Easy Parking


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure Woburn is lovely, but I'm bored of driving that road...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thebears said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


New Zealand isnt far enough! Try the moon! No one will bother you up there.

Thanks for your comment Phodge! As you can imagine, I take everything you say on board


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

13th sounds good for me too


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> New Zealand isnt far enough! Try the moon! No one will bother you up there.
> 
> Thanks for your comment Phodge! As you can imagine, I take everything you say on board


Trust me it is far enough - COCK


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thebears said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand isnt far enough! Try the moon! No one will bother you up there.
> ...


Well dont hurry back baldy locks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wed 13th should be OK - we're off on the Galway trip on the Friday, so that should set us up nicely!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Wednesday 13th will be fine for me ........ assuming Paul will be there to hold my hand


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Shame really such an innocent looking thread denegrated into personal attacks.

I would be up for the curry and Aston Clinton would be fine as not too far from Milton Keynes, will keep an eye on this link for updates, the ACE meet is on the 9th so might be a good idea to set something up a little further away just to give us something else to look forward to  obviously this is just an opinion


----------



## myk (Apr 1, 2003)

Guys, just before you all descend on Shaad in Aston Clinton for your nosh...

IT'S CLOSED 

...and has been for a few weeks now. The owners have a new curry house in Stone (other side of Aylesbury) called Jeera (I believe). The old Shaad building has the shopfitters in and will open as a Thai restaurant - mid July apparently. :roll:

Mike


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Will The Bears be coming ? It'd be nice to see them before they are deported


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Will The Bears be coming ? It'd be nice to see them before they are deported


Probably not - they're being deported this weekend!

:lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I would be up for this on the 13th! 8) Like a nice drive in the country, any excuse to get out of London! :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok folks... I think we've decided on 13th August... any later and Lisa and I won't be able to make it, I'm afraid...

Quite close to Ace Cafe, but no excuse not to do both 

Just need a venue now, if the Shaad is closed!


----------



## stevecane (Jul 27, 2008)

jampott said:


> Not worth fighting over, though, eh? [smiley=argue.gif]


that's priceless coming from you :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Do you need to own a handbag to post on this thread? :roll:

I could well be up for this. Works tricky due to holidays etc but I'll certainly try my best to fit in a ruby! 

p.s. This forum's going downhill :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

So...... do we have a venue?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not yet... any suggestions?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Anything happening with this? would still love to go!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

2 choices I can think of...

1) Jaipur in Milton Keynes - http://www.jaipur.co.uk/
2) K2 in Hemel Hempstead - http://www.k2baltihouse.co.uk/default.htm

Any other ideas?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I would like to try Lisa's suggestion of The Jalori. jampott, you may be tired of driving 'that' Woburn road but I can't believe you would prefer to drive around Milton Keynes or Hemel


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We drove past the Jalori last night, and it is in the middle of a row of shops in Woburn Sands, and parking didn't look particularly appealing...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am definitely in favour of the Jaipur - great reputation and five minutes drive from my house


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

HighTT said:


> I would like to try Lisa's suggestion of The Jalori. jampott, you may be tired of driving 'that' Woburn road but I can't believe you would prefer to drive around Milton Keynes or Hemel


I didn't think you could ever get tired of "that" Woburn road! Great on a hot dry day with sticky tyres and tarmac!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually there's a great new place opened up in Luton with a huge car park behind it... But it is only 300m from my place so it would probably be the shortest cruise in history!

Hell, everyone could come back to mine for a coffee and jam up my close with two dozen TT's! The other residents would love me not to mention the missus... :roll:

Nah, forget that I'm just being lazy!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Right all...

I'm happy to do the one in Woburn Sands, which has good reviews, but the parking was just 'main road' as far as I could see, which defeats the usual object of having a 'meet'...

Or happy to go anywhere else for that matter!

Can we have a quick show of hands as to who is still up for a meal out on Wed, some other suggestions (if nobody likes anything which has been mentioned so far) and a commitment for me to go ahead and book a table?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Still up for the meet - but would prefer off-road parking...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Still up for the meet - but would prefer off-road parking...


Ditto 

(even though if appears Essex particiants aren't welcome!! :roll: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

clived said:


> Still up for the meet - but would prefer off-road parking...


Double ditto!

:lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lets just go for the Milton Keynes Jaipur, it also has good reviews and has had awards in the Cobra Good Curry Guide.
It has plenty of off road parking.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm in for wherever. Don't care where I park as the car is a total mess anyway :roll: :lol:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't think I can make it anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just had to buy a new MAF for my car since I've been getting lumpy acceleration since I changed my airbox.... Bummer!

Now I only hope that was the problem and that its sorted.

Enjoy fellas.... Nick


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm in for wherever. Don't care where I park as the car is a total mess anyway :roll: :lol:


I'm in if you can give me a lift please Paul ........ I've just taken my car to APS for them to listen to my various noises ... and Nathan wouldn't let me drive it away     and, I will probably need a whip-round from the rest of you, as the noise suspects are probably not going to be cheap to fix [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in for wherever. Don't care where I park as the car is a total mess anyway :roll: :lol:
> ...


Oh nooo - sounds worrying - hope it's not terminal...is this the knocking you were talking about?

No problem giving you a lift Ian...once we know where we're going!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Thanks Paul ..... we don't know where we are going or at what time :roll:

It is the noise(s) I was talking about. My front arb has gone (not so serious) but the engine noise could be the Dual Mass Flywheel :x :x or the Variable Valve Timing thingy [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

RIght, we'll do Jaipur in Milton Keynes then...

Who's in? Names and numbers please, so I can get a table booked!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> RIght, we'll do Jaipur in Milton Keynes then...
> 
> Who's in? Names and numbers please, so I can get a table booked!


That's Ok with me, but if it's MK can we book the table for about 8 o'clock, as i've got to go back to Watford first from Stevenage (I lift share with someone at work), then back up the M1.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

2 for tea, please! 

8ish sounds good for me too, got to get home from Camberley, collect hubby and then get up to MK....do I get a prize for travelling the furthest...?? :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> RIght, we'll do Jaipur in Milton Keynes then...
> 
> Who's in? Names and numbers please, so I can get a table booked!


Thanks to Paul's offer of a lift I can get there [smiley=dude.gif] (1 person)
but thanks to Audi I can only afford 2 poppadoms :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

List so far:

Lisa. & jampott
naughTTy & HighTT :-* 
markTT225
phodge & mr phodge
nutts & Lou
Clive & Nicola


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> List so far:
> 
> Lisa. & jampott
> naughTTy & HighTT :-*
> ...


So ..... with just 4 cars, parking won't be an issue ..... let's go to Woburn!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul, what time will you be leaving? Fancy a mini-cruise?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Me stupid! I've just realised this is tomorrow.

Sorry but I've got to work late tomorrow


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm in. Still ;-)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're in too. Can someone confirm postcode/etc and the time 

Clive, is Nicola coming?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> We're in too. Can someone confirm postcode/etc and the time
> 
> Clive, is Nicola coming?


I think this is it Mark:

http://www.jaipur.co.uk/index2.html


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Paul, what time will you be leaving? Fancy a mini-cruise?


Hi Penny,

Will be leaving no later than 7:10. Can you get to mine by then?

Ian - I'll be at yours by 7:20 latest


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> We're in too. Can someone confirm postcode/etc and the time
> 
> Clive, is Nicola coming?


She wasn't.... but now I've told her you two are..... she is! 

Two please Tim


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just noticed this on the info page:


> Management request smart dress only:
> No tracksuits/trainers/shorts/vests


Hope everyone's polished their shoes!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I will double-check the dress-code when I book, but on a Wednesday evening, I expect to be wearing whatever I want!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Just noticed this on the info page:
> 
> 
> > Management request smart dress only:
> > No vests


Do they 'lift shirts' to check 

See you at 7.20 Paul ..... BTW where is this other Milton Keynes that takes 40 minutes to get to :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, what time will you be leaving? Fancy a mini-cruise?
> ...


No worries - see you about 7ish. Will call you if we're not going to make it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So is 8pm start confirmed? Need to let Nicola know what time she needs to leave London by....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep - 8pm I'll book it for


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok, table booked for 8pm. I booked it for 12 people, but I'm sure they can accommodate a couple more if there are any people who haven't yet responded.

It is dead easy to find within MK as it isn't directly in the centre., but out near the Train Station.

If anyone is travelling up from the Baldock / Hitchin / Stevenage sort of area, I'll be heading over from the Baldock area on the A507 all the way to the M1, 1 junction up on the M1, then into MK from there... if anyone wants to meet somewhere between Baldock and Shefford and cruise over together, that'd be cool


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cruise would be cool Tim


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Did you ask about the dress code Tim - smart casual I'm assuming?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Did you ask about the dress code Tim - smart casual I'm assuming?


I completely forgot... - but I'll be in a shirt, jeans and suede trainery things.

Clive... where's good to meet, and what time?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We'll be coming along the A507, so drop me a PM as to where you'll be - timewise, I guess we need to be about 7:15?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I finish my job by 19:00 I'll still come. If it's a tail wind I might get there from the City in 30 mins 

Let's hope they think bikers leathers are smart! :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Did you ask about the dress code Tim - smart casual I'm assuming?


Wear the short red dress, you know Paul likes that one :lol:

I have negotiated a passout so will be along too if I am welcome.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ask about the dress code Tim - smart casual I'm assuming?
> ...


Who told you that - It's the blue one I like :roll:

Do you fancy joining our mini-cruise Rob? My place at 7 -7:10 if you can make it.

Paul


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You liked the Blue one when Mark had a Blue car, now he's got a Red car so has to be co-ordinated

(I know there haven't been any Bucks meets for a while so you may have forgotten he's got a Mk2 now :wink: ) - still waiting for Adam to organise something :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> It is dead easy to find within MK as it isn't directly in the centre., but out near the Train Station.


Railway Station please :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul
Thanks - definitely, will do. Is Norm coming ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Paul
> Thanks - definitely, will do. Is Norm coming ?


I'd suspect it's a bit far for Norm Rob - Royston is a bit of a schlep for him, so add the extra 100 mile round trip to MK he'd have to blummin love curry to do a near 200 mile round trip for it ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive, shall we say 7:15 at Baldock Services?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

clived said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Paul
> ...


Thanks Clive - I have a little pressy for him, maybe you could take it as you are a bit closer


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Clive, shall we say 7:15 at Baldock Services?


Ok 

Rob, can do, but I'd have no idea when I'd see him - might be easier to just post it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers all!

Great turnout, nice to see some old faces again! 

Thai next time?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet Tim - great location, good parking, great food and great company. Really enjoyable evening - thanks for organising. Would be good to try the Thai


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi All

What a great night  that's a restaurant/meet to defo keep on the list! Great to see Mark (Nutts) andH Lou ( T7) again, must have been a couple of years! Santa Pod RWYB 2006?

Thanks all for a great evening of curry, pimms, chat and laughter


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I would have liked to have posted sooner but Paul drove me back home so slowly and carefully :roll: :wink:

What a NICE evening  ; the people, the restaurant, the cars - thanks for organizing it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But next time can we go somewhere that doesn't have an 'authentic' Indian piano player


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Tim  But erm, sorry I didn't get to speak to you at all during the evening  Oh well, just need another one!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

A great evening, thanks again Tim for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Defo up for the thai next time


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Thanks Tim  But erm, sorry I didn't get to speak to you at all during the evening  Oh well, just need another one!


Always the way with a big table... not to worry  Next time 

Let's see how people's diaries are for an October return?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks to Tim for organising and nice to meet old and new faces, shame The Bears didn't bother turning up :wink:

An idea for Thai next time - there is a new Crazy Bear opening in Beaconsfield on 9th September which is supposed to be very good, friends have been to the Oxford one several times. By October the initial rush should have settled down a bit.

http://www.crazybeargroup.co.uk/beaconsfield/index.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As long as we're sure that Beaconsfield isn't too close to Bushey.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> As long as we're sure that Beaconsfield isn't too close to Bushey.


Well its in a different county. Good point though, any venue must be a minimum of 50 minutes from Adam's house


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > As long as we're sure that Beaconsfield isn't too close to Bushey.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great night, good to see you all again.

Thai sounds good to me, October free at the mo too.

Ian - Paul only drove that slowly because we were waiting for Rob to catch up! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I was in the FWD shopping trolley :roll:

I got home at 11:58, so don't know what you were hanging around at Ian.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> I got home at 11:58, so don't know what you were hanging around at Ian.


Looking for more Kingfishers in the fridge


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Damnit somehow missed this...will lookout for the next one...wheres the pics then guys???...

S


----------

